
Backblaze launches their first European data center - CherryJimbo
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/announcing-our-first-european-data-center/
======
CherryJimbo
If you're not familiar with Backblaze, they offer personal backup services at
very affordable rates, but their best offering (in my opinion) is their B2
Cloud Storage ([https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-
storage.html](https://www.backblaze.com/b2/cloud-storage.html)). It's
essentially like Amazon S3, but at a fraction of the cost. If paired with
Cloudflare and the Bandwidth Alliance ([https://www.cloudflare.com/bandwidth-
alliance/](https://www.cloudflare.com/bandwidth-alliance/)), egress is
entirely free too, meaning that you only pay for storage and API requests.

Their biggest limitation to date has been that they're only in the US, but
today they launched their first EU data center in Amsterdam!

I'm a heavy user of Backblaze both personally and in my company, and you can
check some of these blog-posts for use-cases and more info:

\- [https://blog.jross.me/free-personal-image-hosting-with-
backb...](https://blog.jross.me/free-personal-image-hosting-with-
backblaze-b2-and-cloudflare-workers/)

\- [https://nodecraft.com/blog/development/migrating-23tb-
from-s...](https://nodecraft.com/blog/development/migrating-23tb-
from-s3-to-b2-in-just-7-hours)

~~~
atYevP
Thanks <3

